# $100 off any tablet at Staples



## gt1989 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/07/20/deal-alert-100-off-coupon-for-any-tablet-at-staples/

I don't see any other thread about this yet, and I thought I'd share. Also like to know what tablet you guys would recommend to use this on.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thats a sweet deal and great find. I would look into the Acer Iconia a500. I know its not the biggest name brand but I just got one and I looooove it. For me it was the best deal with the features it has. To top it off, the second time I turned it on I got prompted for the 3.1 update. Havent even had the desire to root it yet since it runs so smoothly.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm probably gonna get a Sammy Galaxy Tab 10.1 with that. I love how thin and light it is.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> I'm probably gonna get a Sammy Galaxy Tab 10.1 with that. I love how thin and light it is.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


I was originally thinking the same thing but the a500 had some different things I liked. I believe it came down to the ports it had but I don't rememebr BC I researched all of them and ill be honest they are all mashed together now.

And as far as the size that was a factor at first until I realized there was like a 99.9% chance I would just be putting a big bulky case on it anyway. Then it seemed less important to me.

Sent from my Droid2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gt1989 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm thinking I might go with the Samsung Tab, a lot people were recommending it on Google +.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya whenever i decide to get a tab its gonna be a 10.1. but we'll see


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ya whenever i decide to get a tab its gonna be a 10.1. but we'll see


Thats what i got....... and its freakin sweet. Only thing ill warn, some games, yeah, not made for it :*( ive had a few FC's thanks to that lol


----------

